# Havens Gastro+



## ellie_e (9 January 2018)

Has anyone tried the new feed from Havens, Gastro+?


----------



## emfen1305 (9 January 2018)

ellie_e said:



			Has anyone tried the new feed from Havens, Gastro+?
		
Click to expand...

Not tried it but seems awfully high in sugar and starch for me! As a rule I try and stick to less than 10% sugar and starch combined in feeds!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			Not tried it but seems awfully high in sugar and starch for me! As a rule I try and stick to less than 10% sugar and starch combined in feeds!
		
Click to expand...

This and I cannot find a list of actual ingredients anywhere!


----------



## ester (9 January 2018)

I cannot fathom how they call it 'low starch' I had to go and double check!


----------



## ellie_e (10 January 2018)

Agree its high in starch, although its 6% sugar which is the same as Saracen Releve which im currently feeding (along side topspec ulsakind)
Not having a list of ingredients is annoying as I couldnt find anything. Will send an email to them and see what comes back.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 January 2018)

They sent me a list of ingredients. Absolutely not for me! 







If you want something similar but very low starch (less than 3%) and sugar (0.5%) then go for Pink Mash. I had to take mine off it as it turns out he reacts to pretty much all food including soya! But he did look amazing on it and I know lots of other people have had brilliant success with it


----------



## ellie_e (10 January 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			They sent me a list of ingredients. Absolutely not for me! 







If you want something similar but very low starch (less than 3%) and sugar (0.5%) then go for Pink Mash. I had to take mine off it as it turns out he reacts to pretty much all food including soya! But he did look amazing on it and I know lots of other people have had brilliant success with it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the list, Sadly Pink mash sent her CRAZY! Loved the idea of it, but sadly didnt suit her.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 January 2018)

ellie_e said:



			Thanks for the list, Sadly Pink mash sent her CRAZY! Loved the idea of it, but sadly didnt suit her.
		
Click to expand...

it will almost certainly have been the soya. it just mad mine a bit loopy but some horses really lose the plot with soya for some reason, so worth keeping an eye out for it in other things.


----------

